

Risky Business Becomes Riskier: A New Playbook for How Artists Are Compensated  - thefahim
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article.cfm?articleid=2715

======
rick888
Now that more artists are taking a risk when they sell music, the pirates
should have no excuses. The music isn't too expensive, DRM is slowly going
away, you can try before you buy, and the artists aren't getting screwed by
labels.

I suspect music piracy will continue though.

